# Tau Codex vs Farsight Enclave Codex



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So as I have been tied up with work and unable to catch up on my 40k Lore I was having a discussion with a freind at work over the new 6th Edition Codex being released on E-Books. During this discussion the topic of the normal Tau Army Codex came up, and what the differences were between it and the Farisght Enclave Supplemental Codex that was recently released. 

After a short read I understand it features additional scenario's, rules, and new HQ Battlesuits for use in the field. Beyond that does it introduce new Tactics, Options for Tau players? Does it beef up any particular units, introduce new units beyond the HQ Battlesuits? Do the rules bring any twists to the game that may make it more interesting/boring?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Farsight Enclaves has a few new options.

1. New Warlord Traits.
2. New Signature systems. You may _not_ take C:TE Signature systems, only Farsight Signature systems. The Earth Caste Pilot Array is a major item, because it makes Riptides godly. And yes, in Farsight, Ritptides can take Signature Systems.
3. Crisis Suits can be Troops. In fact, you _must_ have one three man squad of Crisis Suits in a Farsight army. They can not be Elites.
4. Any model that _can_ take a Bonding Knife in Farsight, _must_.
5. Farsight models gets Preferred Enemy (Orks) in CC.
6. No Shadowsun or Aun'va.
7. The Eight are now unique Special Characters. In a Farsight army, if you take Farsight as your Warlord, then you may purchase any of the Eight as part of his bodyguard, but because each is an IC, they can detach and spread out. In some places, this is the _only_ way to get some of the Signature Systems from the main book. None of the Characters have anything unique, but they do have interesting set ups. Their Riptide, for instance, is over 300 points.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Farsight Enclaves has a few new options.
> 
> 1. New Warlord Traits.
> 2. New Signature systems. You may _not_ take C:TE Signature systems, only Farsight Signature systems. The Earth Caste Pilot Array is a major item, because it makes Riptides godly. And yes, in Farsight, Ritptides can take Signature Systems.
> ...


:goodpost:

Pretty much sums it all up. However;



Xabre said:


> None of the Characters have anything unique, but they do have interesting set ups.


Interesting is one word for it...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Xabre said:


> 3. Crisis Suits can be Troops. In fact, you must have one three man squad of Crisis Suits in a Farsight army. They can not be Elites.


So just for kick let me pose this question to you Xabre? If you can take Crisis Suits as Troop choice now could you, ideally, have an entirely Mechanized Army. Could you run a sort of BattleMech/Gundam style assault group focusing on Fast Attack Mechanized Walkers with a mix of Broad Swords/Fire Warriors to engage the enemy?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Exactly. Crisis suits as troops, broadsides as Heavies, Riptides as Elites. If you allow FW, you can add XV9s as Fasts.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn that makes for a sexy combination. Too bad you cannot probably use these rules in Tourneys.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, technically Farsight is completely legal by GW. So nothing stops you there. It's only the Forgeworld stuff that becomes iffy. I have a bunch of lists that I've posted on the forums where I'm working on Battle-suit heavy lists... Hazards, R'Varnas, Crisis, etc... as few 'fleshy' units as possible.


----------

